# Holy Water Bottles



## Angelpeace (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm new here and I was just wondering if anyone has any information about Holy Water bottles. I have a few, not many, and I just started collecting them because I thought they were pretty. I was wondering if anyone knows why there are these small Holy Water bottles. I think it has something to do with the Catholic faith, but I don't really know for sure. Does anyone know how they were used, how far back they go, and how many variations there are? I would be interested in knowing anything anyone can share with me. Thanks.


----------



## glass man (Feb 26, 2009)

DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT THEM EITHER,MY WIFE KINDA COLLECTS THEM OR DID. SHE DOESN'T SEEM TO INTERESTED ANYMORE. THE THING THAT I DON'T LIKE ABOUT THEM BOTTLE COLLECTING WISE,IS I DON'T SEE EM IN COLORS OTHER THEN CLEAR OR AQUA. I LOVE COLORS AND THAT ARE THE KINDA BOTTLES I MAINLY COLLECT. AMBER,COLBALT,RED,YELLOW AND ALL IN BETWEEN.  JAMIE


----------



## KentOhio (Feb 26, 2009)

The oldest ones I've seen were handblown and made in the 1880-1900 period. Many of the small ones originally were included in portable cases along with a crucifix, candles, and other things used for Communion. A priest would go to give Annointing of the Sick or Last Rights to someone and had everything he needed in the case.


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 26, 2009)

When I was a little girl and someone got married, had a baby, moved into a new house, etc, they would go to the priest and get a little bottle of holy water which he had blessed. I also remember my grandmother having a bottle of holy water from Lourdes. It was a Catholic tradition.


----------



## jane8851 (Feb 26, 2009)

My mother gave me a bottle of holy water and a bag of salt when I moved into this house. I've forgotten what the salt was for.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 26, 2009)

I remember as a kid growing up catholic,the priest used to come to the house every other week.He would bring holy water with him an bless the house.The house had poltergeist,but that's another story.
  When we went to church while in school,I used to drink the holy water I figured if I did it that I wouldn't have to bless my self every time I walked by the holy water tub. [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 26, 2009)

The slat was to throw over your left shoulder for luck if the Holy Water didn't work..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Feb 26, 2009)

Actually, I think when you throw the salt over your left shoulder, you are throwing the salt into the eyes of the devil. I know that's what it means when you spill salt anyway.


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2009)

I've noticed on this thread that some seek to destroy others with their utter nonsense and idle chatter.  When they come forward and answer this, we won't have to name any names as they will do it to themselves as all who claim and are told to get away from Me because I do not know you. I believe it is said, "May you be judged as you judge."  Thus said the Lord, one of His servants.  Dean


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2009)

I say nothing, you said it all.   Dean

.





 [/quote]


----------



## Dean (Feb 26, 2009)

> all I'm saying apostate dean is the religious ferver should be confined to one thread, and you know which one that is.


 
 Self-incrimination can be hell, can't it lobo?


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 26, 2009)

here's some bottle design patent searches on Google....

http://www.google.com/patents?q=holy+water+bottle&rview=1

http://www.google.com/patents?id=x4tyAAAAEBAJ&pg=PP1&dq=bottle+design+water&as_drrb_ap=b&as_minm_ap=1&as_miny_ap=1801&as_maxm_ap=1&as_maxy_ap=1970&as_drrb_is=b&as_minm_is=1&as_miny_is=1800&as_maxm_is=1&as_maxy_is=1970&num=30&rview=1&source=gbs_selected_pages&cad=0_1


----------



## Angelpeace (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the interesting information. It helps me understand the reasoning behind the bottles I really love. Rick, I appreciate the picture of the bottle. I don't have that one. It is really very beautiful. Thanks Bendiggin for the information. I really apprecite all the info. You have all been a big help. Peace!


----------

